# FM is death
.   SSB  CW.    !

----------


## alex74

29-29.7 MHz -    .  
    29560 -  29660 .
   29590-29690.
  73!

----------


## ua9cee

? - SSB  CW.   ?  ,   10        VK,JA., 10 ,   ,  :-).   , ""    .         ,   ,.   , ,  ?  10-,,70 .
,     ,    ,         ,,   ...   .
73!

----------


## UN7GKR

,        ,             :Question:   SSB    ,     ,         :?

----------

, 27   beeline&mts.     hamradio.    :,,  Es,EME,MS.     ,   ,    .-   .               .     . -   .  Es, ssb,    .,        .,  hamradio-.,            .                  -.    ,      - - .

----------

RV3AR.      ,    .     "    ",    "FM is dead"!!

----------


## RV3AR

> RV3AR
> 
>    .         , .. , ,  EME (     ,    ) -   ,        ,     (CW, SSB).     - .      (  ).     ,       ( -     ,    SSB      50   GP   ,  , ).
>    ,     .
> 
> 
>    ....      .  -  .       2       ,       .      .    ,    .!73!


    ,    (  )  UA1DZ (  ) ,       (  !!!)  UW3HV (RU3AA) ,   ,      (     )    ,   (    )    360 .  -  !
" "                 (       :-)   ).!

----------


## Alex 4Z5MO

> ,    (  )  UA1DZ (  ) ,       (  !!!)  UW3HV (RU3AA) ,   ,      (     )    ,   (    )    360 .  -  !
> " "                 (       :-)   ).!


   :          FM.     FM    ,   ,       .

----------

,.    ,   .  .,            .,     .       fd,   -  .       .

----------

-        -.     fm-  , ,-  .. .,           .73!    !

----------


## ua9cee

"...       -  ,  .   ". ,   .,     .      20-     (   ,, )  ,    2 (     2 !)      "    , 20-30     ! ,         ...." .....   ,    4     DX?.     . - !     ,          ,  2 ,      ,  100 ,       SSB,  , .       !     ,  .  , "".
   .
73!

----------

.        .   160    136     ,   .     .              .         "-".    QTH-loc,        QSO        QSL.-            .        " "  .    ,   .     .     :"     ".

----------


## RU3ACE

> -        -.     fm-  , ,-  .. .,           .73!    !


     ,     .
      ,  ...

----------


## Wadim

,  !
       ,    ,      ,       ,   ,         !
 !
   ,        ""       5/8,   ,  ,              180 .
          ,      .          145600 (- ), 145700 ( )    ,         .
  .

----------


## ru

,       "       "     .    ,    .

----------


## DRUID 3

PhM -    !?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Valeri47

,  
  .    
  ,      -  . 
  ,       ,  
.     -
   ,    ,   
   ,    .  
  .    ,   
SSB     .   ,

.         .
       ?  
   ?  SSB,     ,
  ,     ?   

 .  ,   ,  
    , , 
 ..         -
    ?  ?  
     .       
   .


ES1RS

----------


## amator

DRUID 3 -      PhM 
   ,     SSB      3 ,    .           SSB.

----------

RN6BN  RN6BN-        ic-7800.         MS  FM,"  EME".   (  )  , fm    ,       .,       ,    .      ,  (,,Es,EME  ,MS), cw/ssb/wsjt.      ,    .  ?    ,         MS?     - ,      .          MS      .  .       .,,    .   .  , - .      .   .   .     QSO  .  ,  .    .      .   ssb Es   ,     .   .  -  ,  ,               .       ,  .

----------


## RU3ACE

> RN6BN  RN6BN-        ic-7800.         MS  FM,"  EME".   (  )  , fm    ,       .,       ,    .      ,  (,,Es,EME  ,MS), cw/ssb/wsjt.      ,    .  ?    ,         MS?     - ,      .          MS      .  .       .,,    .   .  , - .      .   .   .     QSO  .  ,  .    .      .   ssb Es   ,     .   .  -  ,  ,               .       ,  .


      MS  FM.     WSJT,     ,  FM.
    .  ,FM     .  ,-  FM-   "CW (SSB) is dead"       ,    ...
  3- db.   ES   . MS   RN6BN  FM         SSB,    TX.
 ES,       FM,  6- .
,     ,  ES   Live MUF  G7RAU.

----------


## ua9cee

,      " ",    10 ,   .  ?         , ,   .    ,   ,    ...
     PSK-31? ׸   ?     ,     -        .   !    ""   .   ?   ,  -  ""  .  .    ,   .  ,         .
73!

----------

> ,      " ",    10 ,   .  ?         , ,   .    ,   ,    ...
>      PSK-31? ׸   ?     ,     -        .   !    ""   .   ?   ,  -  ""  .  .    ,   .  ,         .
> 73!


  ,  .  ..    .  ,  ...   .     -     27 ,  ,    ,  .

----------

> ?   ,                 ?
> 
>      ,   .       ,      .    ,    -        ,       .    ,  .   2 ,   ,  ,     2-3 .   SSB (   ).            .           - http://ra3rbe.qrz.ru/fm2004.htm


[/quote] ,   .     .          -   .          .  -    .     .      100  .   ,          - .  ,    2-  held   all mode 144 tr.         -.  .      ,    (     ).   ,          .      -   ,    ..    ,    ,  . ,   ,     .        ssb.(  ,    ).  !

----------


## AlexanderT

-  ,   ...     !
         90%    2.   ,  10%       :Smile:      !
 ,   ,,     - -  !     all mode   - ""-...
 ?    ,   ,  ...

----------

.90%    ,  10%     .,    ?

----------


## amator

-    ,   .   -   ,     ,    .    SSB  ,  2  ,   200 .            .      ,       .        ,   1.5            SSB,           ,      .            ,  .               ,         . SSB  ,  ,   .        ,   .     .    ,    .   -       .     ,  -     .   .

----------


## Mmbubo Mmbembu

> [     ,   ,            !  ,    ?      ,    :wink: 
>   .


:))...
,   ,       , ,   ...:)) ...   !

    ,         ?
 -  -    2-       ?   -    ...
       . ,       .   ,  ....   -      . 

,    , ,      ,          . 
 , ,   -    . 
    ,   .      .   -     .    . 
   -   ...


    2    . 
,    5/8 ,  .
               (    DX  )      . 
      .      . 
?      .      ,      . 

    ,        ,   .        . 
,     ,      ,            .  ,    ,   . 
   , ,    ,   (     ), 
, 
QSL, 
Q-  ..   (    !). 
       (   ?)  .. . 

   ,              .
,        .
       -  .

,    . -   ,         .
       ,    ?     ,     .
     ...
- ,    ,          .

 ,   ,   .   ,          ,  ,      ,  . 
 ,       ,        .    .

    -    , ,      ,  .

        ,                QSO  ,        - .

.   ,  .   .
  .       .     .

----------


## Tadas

,   *FM is dead*,   *FM must die* ?

----------

.        -.           . ٨  . ٨   ̨  - . Ш  -      .  ͨ  -,      .        ,     .    .

----------

> .         .  ,   -   .   .
> 
> 
> **,                  ,          !  ( )      ,    DX    !
>   :  ,      :wink: ...
>    ,    ...   !       ,           :?...
>   .
> P.S. *,   & CO*,   I-NET  NIK,  ,       ,    QTH             :wink: .


   .                . ,   ? ,  ?  -  .      .          .

----------


## RX3APL

,    ,    ?
     .  -  ,   ,   -"   ,   ,   ."        ,   - .

----------

> ,    ,    ?
>      .  -  ,   ,   -"   ,   ,   ."        ,   - .


,   .      SSB  CW  ,    ,  .      -.      ,     DX-  .

----------

> .   ,  FM  ,    .


  ?      ,  SSB  CW    .   
        .

----------


## amator

,   RW6HRM.      27,   ?        ,   ,          ,    .     ,  .     ,     .       .     . -          ,      59,  +30,  .  .  -      .    .     ,   .         SSB ,       .         3 .         ,    90%.   .    .  ,   ,      !   SSB    .          10-12 ,      6   ,        ,           -.     . ,    59+30.  !     4-5 ,   .   .      - .   ,        ,        .    FT, ,     -   .      ,      .   7-8      .         SSB?  ,   ,  .    ,       .  SSB    ,     SSB.       ?   ?  .           .      .    ,    ,   .

----------


## RW6HRM

,       .    :)))

   ,  -       ! , FM   ,     :)))! ,    -     -.       ,    .      ,     ,       ,  (  )     ?  :

-      .     .
-          ,    .         (, SSB!)   .
- -               .      .
-           ,   .
-    ,            .                ,  -,         .          SSB,       ,  ,       .
-  .      ,       - ( ..     )   ,            .    ,   -    ,   86    2001.        ...

,          (--... ).      SSB    DX-     ""      . ,    27,     ,    .       ,  ,     - ,      SSB-"".

    ,        "" -  -     ALL BAND/ALL MODE    ""   .  .

73!

----------


## RU3ACE

[/quote]   ,                       ?[/quote]
  ( :wink:     )     ?  ,   .

----------


## Mmbubo Mmbembu

> [  .  ,  .!


 , ! :)
-    ,   -    ,    .
 ,        .
  .
  :       "" :) 
    -  .
    .

----------


## RU3ACE

> ,        ,     (    -   8O )    !      ,    ANT      ,    FM- . ,    - ( . ,    )         ...    ,     100 %         . , ,   ,     ,  -     :? .      ,      ,   (      ) FM - .          (     8O ),        ,         ,        FM.  ,       : " -        "  .       , FM-  ,      ,     ...
>  ,  ,    .      ,        ?  SSB    :
> 
> http://www.icom.co.jp/products/ham/id-1/index.html 
> 
> http://www.icom.co.jp/products/ham/id-800/index.html 
> P.S.:  3- dB (    S-!!!), -     .      (        )     3 kHz (USB)   6 kHz (DSB). ?   .    6 dB. :twisted:


      144Mhz.    3db   ,..     .,      .

----------


## RU3ACE

,                       ?[/quote]
  ( :wink:     )     ?  ,   .[/quote]
 :
      . RA3ACE,        , ...    .        .

----------


## RX3QFN

.   144500-145800. . ˸.   ?

----------

> .   144500-145800. . ˸.   ?


 http://129.13.102.67/wz/pics/weltlight.html

----------

,   .    -  ssb        ...       - ? TV   2002-    ..

----------

> ,     .  DX-  FM,  ?    ?
>  :   ( UA3A),  cw/ssb  (    )  FM  ,   FM DX-    cq  144300  144050,       ,    cw/ssb?


, .           c  .     ,-    ,  DX-,  .  .
 ,             ?

----------

> ?   ,  .     ,     ssb/cw?
>      .     2002.  ES  6- .


, ,     90%   ,  ,   DX?  .           ?   ,   - . 
  .       ?
    2002 .      2005-,
  .

----------


## RZ4HF

,  ,  ,  ,       IP     ,                  ,   ,   ,

----------

> ,   .    -  ssb        ...       - ? TV   2002-    ..
> 
> 
>  N2  , ,     .     ,  - ,     (     ,   RA3ACE).     ,      .  -  RX/TX   ,  ...


         .   -     .,      ,  .. ,        .    .     RA3ACE.  - ,   .      -        .

----------


## RU3ACE

> RU3ACE 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


2db  ,  -     1,5 .     big gun  .      .

----------

> ssb/cw         FM ,  , .      ,        FM       ssb/cw,   .


   .   .  ,     ,   .
       .

----------


## RU3ACE

> .?      . ,  ,      .  !    ,    "         ..."       ! ? ? ,     ,      ...   .     ,          --,    -   !    ,  ,       .   ,   . ,     - .     !      CW   SSB   .     -  .    ,    .       2    .  ? ? ?       ?           ,        ,    ,   ! 
> ,      ,  ,  "..."      ,       ,      ,  , 2     .  .     2001    ,      ().   ,   ,         .-    !   ! ,    (,          )  , ,    !     , ""-   !
> UA9CEE
> http://liga.boxmail.biz


          ,    .   ,        23  FM,      .

----------


## ua9cee

, ,      .             (     - 3-  )   .  70  NMT-450.,      .   ,   2     20  (50  ) 5    -,MTS,(   ),,  ( ).         , -  .-!  - .           .     - ,      800       !  ""  -,  .  ,  4      ,   . ,  .      ,  .   ,   .   ,   ,    ,    -    ,     .  .  ,   ,   -        .      -  .   ,      ,     100   -  ,   - -----.   .  -    .     ,         ,  .  , ,   ,       !

----------

> , ,      .             (     - 3-  )   .  70  NMT-450.,      .   ,   2     20  (50  ) 5    -,MTS,(   ),,  ( ).         , -  .-!  - .           .     - ,      800       !  ""  -,  .  ,  4      ,   . ,  .      ,  .   ,   .   ,   ,    ,    -    ,     .  .  ,   ,   -        .      -  .   ,      ,     100   -  ,   - -----.   .  -    .     ,         ,  .  , ,   ,       !


 -  .     .    . (    UA9)  MS,  EME,    JT65. Es. -  . ,  !

----------


## EW1LN

,      .    - 
 SSB,  FM -  .       
  ...

----------

> ""    .    .
> - -   SSB&CW  .            SSB VHF       "".
> - -   SSB&CW          .
> - - ,  144  -   ,          .
> - - HAMs :  , DX-,   "".  ,     -  .
> 
>   :
> -  .  2    (   ) -     ;
> -   6     3 SSB&CW  (Yeasu FT-817);
> ...


   ...    .       .-  ,   "".      " "   .   ,   DX-  ,""  .      :"-   145500 , ".     -- "".      .   ,  .   144300   "  ".        144300,    :" ,      ,  145500   ,    ".          ,   -  ic-706mk2g  ft-857     - .     ,  ,           .     ,  .

----------


## feri

A VOT VAM I EXPEREMENTY NA FM---http://www.qrz.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=173

----------

> A VOT VAM I EXPEREMENTY NA FM---http://www.qrz.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=173


  .   ,      . ,.   -.    .   ,  144500,        ,,    .. ,  .   .      IONO,FAI  TEP(- ).         ,   ;         50 . ,TEP       -.       www.vhfdx.de www.vhfdx.ru ,        .    RW3BP    47  (  ""    10- ),    24  http://www.vhfdx.ru/index.php?option...allery&catid=8      2  http://oh2aq.kolumbus.com/dxs/144.html?   ,      1983-1984 .      (-  -).          ,   .

----------


## RW4HRE

> ,  ,  ,  ,       IP     ,                  ,   ,   ,


.   .
         .
     (       
!!!!!),      .
       .
      CQ  144.300.
:11(!!!!!)qso!! : =0     
      (MS  EME   ).
  3-        
(  )       4  9- .
       ,  
 CW,MS & EME    ( - ).
  145.500  , .QSO  600...800     FD
   ( 2003      ,
: 27-   SOMB 16115     
(      -!  :Evil or Very Mad:  )).
P.S.:     MS      
 (  )  LO33.
P.P.S.:  2x10el DJ9BV (2.2wl)+602.  145.500  !!  :Smile:   :wink: 
____________________  ____________________  __

73 ! RW4HRE LO53bd

----------


## Wadim

...
* RZ4HF*    --   **   ,  ...
 !
 FM  ,    .   " !"
  .

----------

fd2003  ,   (- ). fd2004    "". cw  ,   600-800   -. -   ,      .  4- -   .          .           (    ).  4-  9-   . -      .      .     .  .  , dx ssb/cw.        . MS  EME    ,      -.      144050/144300/144370 !

----------


## RW4HRE

!!

- """ " .....  RZ4HF  IP ...  :Laughing:  

 ˸:
1).       4-   -2003
 ب,  QRB   = 800...2000  !!
2).        
  145    .
3).     2004  ""  :
  /     ,
          ...
4)., 144.300 SSB  :    ""
;   / /  etc...
   SSB/CW      . 
 ,  - - "-76" +  ( 
-    )    198*,   ,

   ,  -   
HF trx  ,  ,   ...

 :Exclamation:    144.050 ..     ...

____________________  __________________

73   :Smile:  !  RW4HRE  LO53bd

----------


## RW4HRE

!

,  800     - ...
      ,      
 (            
  (     -    )...

       SSB  
    (  ICOM-706mk2 
 ""    ""     
  ,    )  
 144   144 SSB   ,.. 
    Alinco DR-600  Icom.

        :wink: 
(   ""   ,   
) -      . -    :
   Yaesu FT-480 ("" 
  -    !!!  :Smile:  ),  P out   
    ,   
  ,     
 (0,35  SSB-    , 
       ).

    ,      .
 Icom-970  FT-736  ,     
,  !!

____________________  ________

73 !! RW4HRE LO53bd

----------


## Wadim

> , RZ4HF   .RU3ACE  -.   ! :cool:


,  ,      *RZ4HF*  :Embarassed:  
  .
    ,       !
  .

----------

,   ???        . !

----------


## Wadim

> ,   ???        . !


  !    ,  ,     !

----------


## RZ3AGI

> [/b]   !  
>     (  )  !    !         -    SSB  144 MHz.
>   .


 ,     :Smile:      ,   ,             ....

----------


## Wadim

> ,         ,   ,             ....


,    !        2     EU1CC,    "-",             :Embarassed:  ,          :wink: !
  "" :     30.11.03  02.11.03    ,        ( "")  ""          5  .  ,        ,  (   )     59 c ,       .        5/8    !!! 
73!!!
  .

----------


## Wadim

:
    . !
     2003.  ,         -     QSO  ,      .    !    ,       ?    1000  !     ...   ,         QSO!!!         Pile-UP.     ! , , QTH, , 73!, ! 
   HAM     ,    ""  5/8  ?
  .

----------

> !
> 
>       - !!
>         .
> 
>  ˸:
> : 9  F9FT, .
> :       
> (   ),    6-  ,
> ...


,98%     cw/ssb   .     - 20 db,   .11 qso       - .     . ft-817     (  ),            736  ..  .      .. .

----------

RW4HRE. ,  ,   www.vhfdx.ru          cw/ssb,       .,       ?      .    .,    .Ÿ  30  .      DJ9BV,DK7ZB,VE7BQH     PC.            .      ,      .    .         .   ,   .,        .      . ! 73!

----------


## RW4HRE

!

 ˸:
, "  "   :  , 
,     .. 
          , ..
       SSB/CW   ,    
    (     ).
 50-9-11  25  (   8-DFB + 
  602).      , F9FT   
  ,       DJ9BV (10 el 2.2 wl)
     .  :
   ,     ,
   CROSS-YAGI   .

____________________  ________________

73 !  RW4HRE  LO53bd

----------


## RW4HRE

-   .

----------

> :
> "    "
>   ?     ?,  .


      ,                 .        .         - "" ,      .  , .,     100%  .       . 73!

----------

> ,       ?       ,.           .


 .    :?      .          .   cross-yagi.    http://www.vhfdx.ru/index.php?option...25&key=2&hit=1   RA3AQ.     ,     .     www.vhfdx.ru   . cross-yagi      1/4 wl  .       ,   ,     ,  .     .       ,      ,    . ! 73!

----------


## US5IVZ

RW4HRE:
Dragon SS-485 +  144() .         ,..   . 
    -US5IPH.     SS485(     TX    .).  .

----------


## RW4HRE

DB6NT  ,     . DB6NT   
  ,      (    
     ).   UA4NM    
.  144 => 1296.    .

P.S.  DB6NT      ,  
 .
____________________  ______________

73!  RW4HRE  LO53bd

----------


## KB

.       .

----------


## RU3AEP

.       -   - ,   -      (, 174XA26  17414),       12.5 - 25  ( SSB    100 ).         ,   . 


,        , ,    ,  . 

   , -  2 -     TRX  .   ,   .

 (RU3AEP)
gvozdev@excite.com

----------

> ,    ,
>   (     76  ),      2- ---   SSB trx      ? ,     SSB  ()   (  ,        !).
> 73!


   .  ,  ,   +     dx-  .     menu,   : homemade all mode vhf/uhf transceiver-  .  ,       .     76,   cw/ssb    .   ssb,   .       ,   .    .      .     ,        .   27-28 +.       .           .  . ,          .  -   cw/ssb ,    .     .         ,       GSM    :wink:

----------


## RU3AEP

> ?     ,
>     - , ,   ,    ?


   -  ,     . 
       (..   -TRX + ),       (,   - VFO  ,   ,      ). 
     RX -  RA3RBE (    ) - ,    .         EW1EA (  /  "    Storno"). ,       ,   ,       . 
  -        -       . 

 (RU3AEP)

----------

,   - VFO  ,   ,      [/quote]       .DB6NT  1,2  47   +60 ..       .

----------


## ijk

8O   ,     , ,   , , MS.

----------


## F4EQE

.  SSB    FM .       FM    : http://www.echolink.ru/articles/f6kqv-l.php

----------


## KB

> .  SSB    FM .       FM    : http://www.echolink.ru/articles/f6kqv-l.php


,        ,    
 QSL     1800 MHz.

----------


## UHF-MAN

,    ,   .  "  "    ,     !

----------

> ,    ,
>   (     76  ),      2- ---   SSB trx      ? ,     SSB  ()   (  ,        !).
> 73!


,  .    SSB    -, ,   SSB ,      -    QSO.
  ,   .    
      .

----------


## RW4HRE

UA1ZH:
        UA1ZCL (       80- -  VHF,UHF,SHF).       -    144,432,1296,      360  -   !!!
  3-    144300 USB  (!  :Very Happy:  )  20-! 30wt  F9FT 9el   400...500  !!

-   !!
   "" !!

----------


## RW4HRE

,    -968  ??
      5    ,,   ,..   -  !!!.. !!

----------

> UA1ZH:
>         UA1ZCL (       80- -  VHF,UHF,SHF).       -    144,432,1296,      360  -   !!!
>   3-    144300 USB  (!  )  20-! 30wt  F9FT 9el   400...500  !!
> 
> -   !!
>    "" !!


   .  :10x:

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ijk
> 
> ...


   .         ?

----------


## RU3ACE

> RU3ACE 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  UA1ZH
> 
> ...


   2-   QSO  RA1ZK  RW1ZC.

----------

